# I love the month of September!!!



## dunedevil (Jul 30, 2009)

Every fall I feel this familiar tug on both of my arms. It is that same tug I feel every year when the air starts to cool down a bit, and the days shorten up a little. Should I pack up the truck and head south to fish the Outer Banks, or should I climb a tree and wait for big boy to come out of the woods? Do we realize how lucky we are to even have this dilemna? A lot of people don't even have the time or oppurtunity to weigh this choice. For those of you out there that don't know what it's like to see a million tiny flashes on the water from a setting sun, while gazing out over the end of a fishing pier, or witness the wonder of nature come alive as the sun rises in the morning while perched high a top a tree on a deer stand. Let me assure you, there is nothing like it!! Life is too damn short to not get out and enjoy the simple things that the Lord has put out here for us. I don't say it enough, but dad thanks a million for teaching me how to hunt and fish!! Folks, I know times are hard right now, but it doesn't take but a few bucks to go out fishin or huntin, but don't go it alone!! Grab that son or daughter and spend some quality time in the out of doors where they can learn how to do something constructive, instead of sitting in front of a boob-tube watching television, or playing a stupid video game!! They will cherish it for the rest of their lives!! :fishing:


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Amen*

Amen, well said.Spent a lot of time in the woods with my son and on the water.Now he is in Tenn. finished with school and working.Dont get to see him much, but I do have pics a vivid memory and some horns in the garage.Good Times.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

some of us are even lucky enough to be fishing WHILE hunting! When dove season comes in...we sometimes have a line in the water while there's a break in the flying...but nothing beats deer hunting to me. the quiet of a still hunt, or that first yelp of a dog pickin up the first scent of the hunt...gotta love that sound!


----------



## dunedevil (Jul 30, 2009)

bullisland said:


> some of us are even lucky enough to be fishing WHILE hunting! When dove season comes in...we sometimes have a line in the water while there's a break in the flying...but nothing beats deer hunting to me. the quiet of a still hunt, or that first yelp of a dog pickin up the first scent of the hunt...gotta love that sound!


You had to trump me didn't ya? Good for you! That is having your cake and eating it too. LUCKY DUCK


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

haha sorry man...im just STOKED because Sept 5th is opening day for doves and there are a TON of doves on my farm AND it has a creek that feeds into the bay and we get real good sized croakers and some pups in there. Sept/Oct are some of my favorite months because of the fishing and huntin startin...and Poquoson Seafood Fest of course!


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

Some of us don't even have to wait until September. Our squirrel season opens in mid-August. Then doves (traditionally, the unofficial opening of the hunting year) on September 1. 

To me, October has always been the cruelest month. Just too many hunting and fishing choices, and too little time. I've always maintained that when I become emperor of the universe my first ruling will be that there will be two Octobers and no February. 

Personally, deer hunting is something I do to put food on the table. For pure joy, gimme a double gun (preferably my Hollis & Sheath muzzleloader), a brace of pointing dogs, and a day in the grouse woods.

Speaking of hunting and fishing at the same time, the boys out in Big Sky country have a name for it. They call it a "cast & blast." With a little research you can put something like that together almost everywhere. F'rinstance, I used to combine deer hunting with steelhead fishing up in Michigan's Manistee National Forest. 

The ultimate cast & blast, IMO, is found in New Brunswick, where, during a small two week window, both the grouse/woodcock and Atlantic salmon seasons overlap. The most incredible outdoor experience I've ever had.


----------

